# 9-CURRENT + clang + gnumeric 1.10.16 = crash



## ShruggingAtlas (Sep 25, 2011)

I am running FreeBSD 9-CURRENT and using clang to install ports as a test, and I have run into a rather fundamental problem when using Gnumeric. I know this is not the place to report a bug, but before I do I would like to know if anyone else has this problem.

I open up Gnumeric in cells B1 and B2 I type any number and then in cell C2 I enter '=SUM(B1:B2)' then again in cell C2 I press F2 to edit content and press the left arrow twice, first time highlights the cells B1 and B2 as part of the formula and the second time Gnumeric crashes.

So my question is, does this happen to anyone else or is this caused by me running a test system with a less than stable setup?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## YZMSQ (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I'm not sure, but it seems the problem of Gnumeric or Clang rather than FreeBSD itself, so reinstalling this port with GCC is recommended.


----------

